# Gentoo on a Shuttle XPC SB75G2 i875P (ICH5-R SATA RAID 0)

## serendipity

Want to run Gentoo on a dual boot (winxp) i875P motherboard using ICH5-R SATA RAID 0, get your 3D acceleration in X to work properly, not to mention reading the motherboard sensors, controlling the fans and booting directly off the  array with grub, but you are not a kernel hacker and so have problems patching the kernel yourself? Some ebuilds to help follow. 

This howto is en extension of Gaz's excellent ICH5-R HOWTO. 

1) sys-kernel/i875p-iswraid-sources

stock 2.4.26 kernel with the following patches:

- device mapper

- supermount

- bootsplash

- patch to agpgart binding the i875P to the i845 setup for 3D rendering in X

- prism drivers

- video4linux

- libata

- iswraid

- i2c 2.8.7

- lm_sensors 2.8.7

- patch to the Makefile to allow gcc 3.3 to set the "-march=pentium4" flag

an appropriate kernel config, optimized for pentium 4 (via the patch to the makefile), including SMP support for hyperthreading, devfs and all is included

2) sys-kernel/grub-0.94-r2.ebuild

- support for ataraid devices (this patch is part of 0.95, for which there is presently no ebuild)

These ebuilds can be used to installed Gentoo on an ICH5-R motherboard using Intel's BIOS raid by following the ICH5-R HOWTO up to step 3, and then issuing the commands

```

emerge i975p-iswraid-sources

emerge genkernel

emerge =grub-0.94-r2

[ edit /etc/genkernel.conf ]

genkernel all

grub-install /dev/ataraid/d0

[ edit /boot/grub/grub.conf, add appropriate lines ]

reboot

```

For reference purposes, my machine looks as follows:

- Shuttle SB75G2 (version 1, bios fb75s019.bin)

- Prescott 2.8Ghz (FSB overclocked to 220MHz) 

- 2 x 512MB DDR400 double sided DIMMs 

- 2 x Maxtor 120GB 7200rpm SATA drives in RAID 0 configuration 

- NEC DVD Writer 

- ATI Radeon 9200SE 

- Broadcom Tigon3 gigabit ethernet 

- Stock fan replaced by a Noiseblocker S4, since this Prescott generates some mean heat!

I've tested the ebuilds on my machine. I've also included support for other ataraid controllers, notably the Promise Fasttrak and Highpoint HPT370. I guess this ebuild should work on other 875P motherboards as well, but you will need to tweak the initrd module load options in /etc/genkernel.conf if you have specific needs, as well as double check the kernel config to see if the option you need is enabled.

The ebuilds are to be installed to /usr/local/portage with the appropriate "PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage" set in /etc/make.confLast edited by serendipity on Tue Jul 27, 2004 10:04 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## serendipity

the ebuilds can be found http://perso.wanadoo.fr/ic/iswraid-ebuilds.tgz and the ebuild instructions can be found http://perso.wanadoo.fr/ic/ebuild-instructions.html

This is very much temporary storage, and will not be up for very long.

----------

## serendipity

I should have been a little more explicit on the bootsplash thing, since there is already bootsplash support in Gentoo.

The bootsplash patch gives a working progress bar. Just specify the "silent=splash" option on the boot line in the grub.conf. You'll probably need to 

```
emerge bootsplash
```

----------

## serendipity

Upate: there is actually a genkernel-3.0.2b. which solves most of the genkernel issues, so the ebuilds no longer include an updated genkernel. There are instructions in the howto on what you need to do to force genkernel to create a usable initrd.Last edited by serendipity on Tue Jul 27, 2004 9:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## timere969

I can get all the way to the grub portion of your install procedure, but when I try to install grub I get 

```
Kanotix src # /sbin/grub-install /dev/ataraid/d0

Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.

Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.

```

I could really use some help.

I start from the stage 1 install.

----------

## serendipity

The error you see could likely be related to invalid entries in /etc/fstab (if you look inside the grub-install script, you can see the code that generates the error). Can you post the contents of your /etc/fstab, as well as the output of 

```

fdisk -l /dev/ataraid/d0

```

Oh, and just to be sure, when invoking grub-install, add the switch "--recheck" to the commmandline

----------

## timere969

I ended up using LILO to boot into a native environment and installing GRUB from there. Works like a charm now.

----------

## lagrima

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Now, in menuconfig, go down to the bottom and load up the kernel config "kernel-config-i875p-iswraid-2.4.26". Exit and save the config.
> 
> 

 

hey serendipity in your howto im not sure what you mean in that portion exactly.

i did 

```

cd /usr/src

ln -s linux-2.4.26-i875p-iswraid-r0 linux

genkernel --menuconfig all

```

so im in menuconfig and i went all the way down as instructed but which config file are we looking to load up?  if possible would you happen to have an exact name?  sorry for my newb ness  :Sad: 

----------

## serendipity

The file called "kernel-config-i875p-iswraid-2.4.26", that should be present in /usr/src/linux-2.4.26-i875p-iswraid-r0. The name in quotes is the name of the config file, so you'll simply enter it when prompted for the filename.

----------

## irondog

Correct me if I am wrong: you are all using kernel 2.4 (ataraid) to dualboot with windows.

 dmraid might be interesting: it is a tool to use BIOS raid in kernel 2.6.

I made a bootable Gentoo cd with the dmraid binary on it to test this tool on a silicon image medley raid setup, but dmraid also seems to support intel raid.

Download the cd from here:

http://tienstra4.flatnet.tudelft.nl/~gerte/gen2dmraid/

You might be interested trying dmraid with my cd. I'm not sure I configured the kernel correctly for the hardware you use. (and I can't check it right now).

----------

## serendipity

You are indeed correct. We are all using a 2.4  kernel, and yes, dmraid is supposed to work with the ich5-r on a 2.6 kernel. I'll try your cd, methinks...

----------

